# Found a great deal on fencing!



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

One of our newer goats is an escape artist. As long as she is in the pens she wants...she stays. As soon as we move her...she escapes. 

Anyway this means we need to update our fencing in the pen where we want her. 

Found on CL:
Split Rail Fencing. Heavy Split Rails, 10' 6" long, 30 pieces. Heavy Posts, 6" long, 10 pieces. End Post, 6' long 2 pieces. 2 gates, 5' wide. Three hole posts. All excellent condition. Some never used. $100

Called the guy. He also has 100-150 feet of wire fencing that he will throw in.

Woohoo!



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

That's great! We're moving soon, so we've been shopping for fencing, and it gets super expensive. I'll have to start looking on CL. I hope the new fencing keeps your escape artist in!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, that is great


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Really good deal.


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

I was out shopping so met my hubby at the guy's house to pick up the fencing. It is all in good shape!

I was surprised when I got home to see my hubby had marked out the new pen area with flags and has everything planned out. So lucky to have him!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

